# CONNECTION FAILED AFTER AUTHENTICATING TO SERVER W/ USB 3G "Broadband" MODEM



## sarashvi (Mar 20, 2011)

*CONNECTION FAILED AFTER AUTHENTICATING TO SERVER W/ USB 3G "Broadband" MODEM*

Hi Johnwill,
May be you can help me out of a problem I have been trying to solve for last 2 months. 

I have a 3g usb modem Huawei e1752 which was connecting fine to BSNL 3G in India. It still connects fine with other service providers like vodafone and also works in Win XP, Vista & Win 7 but NOT on BSNL 3G. I have tried ALL suggestions I found on various forums for this like reinstalling dialer program (Mobile partner), deleting and redoing dial up connection, APN, *Reinstalling OS,* deleting phone-book entry Ras Phone.pbk and what not. But problem remains. When I give command AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","bsnlnet", in hyper terminal it says OK. When I dial *99# to APN, it shows process upto authenticating and then the error comes as connection terminated if I dialed in NDIS mode or error 619 & 628 if dialed in RAS mode or in windows Dial up.

If I dial in mobile broadband connection set up by mobile partner automatically as a dial up connection I get message as APN incorrect.

IP Config shows following for mobile broadband


D:\Users\Sarashvi>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Laptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Mobile Broadband adapter Mobile Broadband Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : HUAWEI Mobile Connect - 3G Network Card
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-10-1F-63-CF
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Conn
ection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-12-F0-50-9E-CE
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3d00:a21b:f91f:70e7%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.50(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 318771952
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-15-20-61-9A-00-C0-9F-79-DB-1D

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 218.248.240.208
218.248.240.193
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet
NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-C0-9F-79-DB-1D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 15:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:4137:9e76:3056:d50:c4a0:2d17(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3056:d50:c4a0:2d17%20(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{E971AFB3-FDD3-42E1-A318-91196EA17BA1}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{D4A37E5E-0A76-4F89-8B62-228BEC4C60B7}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{C6FDF975-2512-41B1-8663-B4F47DA423DB}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

D:\Users\Sarashvi>

In device manager Modem is working fine. Has all latest drivers and firmware and is working fine with other sims except BSNL sim. Is it that modem/windows is not sending mac address toAPN? In IP config, very few entries in mobile broadband compared to wifi wireless. somewhare some blockage is there. Pl help
Thanks
Sarashvi


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: CONNECTION FAILED AFTER AUTHENTICATING TO SERVER W/ USB 3G "Broadband" MODEM*

Hello,

Try installing the 3g usb modem Huawei e1752 to another computer, you have a Media Disconnected in your ipconfig /all.


> Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : HUAWEI Mobile Connect - 3G Network Card


Have you tried it on diff USB slots in your computer?


----------



## sarashvi (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: CONNECTION FAILED AFTER AUTHENTICATING TO SERVER W/ USB 3G "Broadband" MODEM*

2xg,
Thanks for reply. You are right. But I have tried this stick on win XP, Win Vista & Win 7 installatuions on 2-3 desktop PCs/Laptops. Stick runs and connects well in all cases if ANY other service provider's sim is inserted. On all PCs/Laptop I have tried in different USB ports. There were installations 1,2,3 etc of Device & drivers before I reinstalled OS.

May be you can guide me how to solve "media disconnected.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: CONNECTION FAILED AFTER AUTHENTICATING TO SERVER W/ USB 3G "Broadband" MODEM*

Any other USB external device that works in those USB Ports?

Disable the Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200BG from Device Manager then reinstall the driver for your 3g usb modem.


----------



## sarashvi (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: CONNECTION FAILED AFTER AUTHENTICATING TO SERVER W/ USB 3G "Broadband" MODEM*

Have tried it also (disabling wireless connection and installing modem). Also first time it worked with BSNL 3G too for 15 days or so. Now,only in 1 particular service provider it is not connecting i.e. BSNL 3G. With others it is connecting fine. Is there a way to check step by step sequence and feedback thereof of process when it tries to connect? Event log gives OK upto event ID 20224 and then it gives event ID 20226 or 20227 with rror/reason code returned 829 

But all these should be prohibiting connection to other 3g service providers APN also which is NOT the case. So only some configuration setting is required to allow communication with BSNL APN. 

I am curious to know the reason and solution. SO far no forum has a precedent of such problem where solution is found. 

I appreciate your support. 

Regards


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: CONNECTION FAILED AFTER AUTHENTICATING TO SERVER W/ USB 3G "Broadband" MODEM*

I don't remember getting an answer regarding this.


> Any other USB external device that works in those USB Ports?


----------



## sarashvi (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: CONNECTION FAILED AFTER AUTHENTICATING TO SERVER W/ USB 3G "Broadband" MODEM*

Oh yes. Everything is working perfectly. My external usb mass storage drive, pen drive, camera, usb mouse, usb printer (HP AIO) all work in all 3 usb ports of my laptop and desktop. The modem also work OK with other company sim cards. Only in BSNL (any BSNL simcard and not one) there is connectivity problem. 

I have sent it back to dealer form whom I purchased to try out whatever he can do!!!! Because when purchased it was connecting. Let us See!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: CONNECTION FAILED AFTER AUTHENTICATING TO SERVER W/ USB 3G "Broadband" MODEM*

Pls keep us posted.


----------

